# MV Aldersgate



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for house colors (stack), and hull colors of the MV Aldersgate that was built in 1960. Thanks all!!


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

There are pictures of her HERE and HERE, best I can do.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Black White band Blue diagonals with Red 'B' (Bishopsgate Shg.)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Bishopsgate Shipping was partnership between Silver Line and the 15 year timecharterers BISC(Ore) Ltd.

................sent from my Kindle in the Baltic.............


geoff


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

thank you much guys for replying...


----------

